# Australian Citizens



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

I wonder if you know the countries that the Australian Citizens can visit, stay and work in without visa?


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

Basically, for work, New Zealand!! There are no restrictions for Australians in New Zealand. Essentially Australians can live there as New Zealand citizens (except for things like voting).

Australia suffers form two things: isolation and strict visa rules.

Because of our isolation, our British heritage means little. We have no rights in Europe, for example. I remember meeting some Americans who were shocked at how Australians were treated by British immigration!! The Commonwealth is practically useless for the average Australian – hence the strong push for the nation to become a republic.

Australia has very strict visa rules for visitors, and so this can mean it makes life difficult for Australians abroad - Australia isn't all that willing to reciprocate. We have been waiting for the Spanish working holiday visa legislation to go through for about a decade!!

Australians can travel throughout Europe (except for Russia and Ukraine and a few of those places) without visas. Same for Asia (with the exception of places like India). Same for North America. In fact Australians can travel in Canada for up to six months at a time.

If you are thirty or under, Australia has working holiday visa arrangements with dozens of countries - in Europe, Asia, and Canada. The Canadian working holiday visas are for two years, and are renewable - that is VERY generous.

There are a lot of expat Australians working in Asia. We have strong ties with Asia, and apparently Asian employers prefer Australian expats because they don’t whinge!! My parents have spent years working everywhere from India to the Philippines, to Singapore to Hong Kong. Many Australians work for multinational companies, and Australians always seem to be on the move.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for answering that SNH. 

We're usually more concerned with getting people into Oz and not out of it 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi SNH

I have been reading your posts and it indeed is very very informative, i read somewehre, you are from India?? is it? and then i read that you were born in OZ.. i guess i mixing things..

anyway, thanks for all the info...

Anj


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hi SNH
> 
> I have been reading your posts and it indeed is very very informative, i read somewehre, you are from India?? is it? and then i read that you were born in OZ.. i guess i mixing things..
> 
> ...





No, I am not from India (I am an Australian whose family is from the former USSR), but I have spent a great deal of time there.

My parents lived in India (mostly Bangalore) for even longer. Even now none of us are there many of our friends are.


----------

